# What are some foods and comforts you will miss most?



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'll start by saying that a good ol' fashioned hot bath with a cold beer or two, will be a comfort missed most!
I will probably miss a good Teen burger from the Dub.
too many foods and comforts, but what are some you will miss most?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Being able to just pick up the phone and contact family and friends.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

A Reuben Sandwich on Marbled Rye from McAllister's Deli!!!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Talking and discussing things here on the Prepper Forum with all of ya'll on that thing we used to call the interwebs...

And most of all a nice ribeye, medium rare, with a loaded baked potato and salad, yeast rolls and butter, and a nice cold beer.

I hope we're all dead wrong!::clapping::


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Reptilicus said:


> A Reuben Sandwich on Marbled Rye from McAllister's Deli!!!


Ya'll have McAllister's in Texas?


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes sir, sure do!! It's good to be in TEXAS!!!!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Didn't know they had got that far...Lucky you!!!

They still have the original store in Oxford, MS. Take our starving college kid there all the time. Christmas present is usually a gift card. Got to make sure she eats regular, you know...


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll miss condition yellow since everyday the closest thing to relaxed will be condition orange.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm going to miss food that doesn't come out of a can.
I'm going to miss hamburger and steaks. 
Although I know some people are prepared to make that themselves I am not. My uncle did but he's not around.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The internet, since I spend a lot of time here.

The theater and musicals.

Relaxing. The ability to spend a weekend doing little to nothing.

Blue Bell ice cream.

Applewood smoked bacon.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Hot showers.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> Hot showers.


That won't be an issue in Texas.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Damn, was talking about McAlister's and finally had to give in and go get me that Reuben sandwich just in case SHTF tonight!!! I can go into seclusion happy!!!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

inceptor said:


> The internet, since I spend a lot of time here.
> 
> The theater and musicals.
> 
> ...


We have our own power grid. I'm pretty sure getting power and order restored at the Creamery will at the top of the "to do" list.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Food we will eat well I will miss coffee just no long term way around that. Sick I know but store bought white bread I like the stuff. Hot showers will be more work but we will have them.
Gas heat will be missed . It takes a lot of wood to stay real warm .
I will miss riding my bikes times get rough they will be put out of the way, part of my life I will not be happy to let go.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Music...the radio!! I love music! It is a instant mood changer for me.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> We have our own power grid. I'm pretty sure getting power and order restored at the Creamery will at the top of the "to do" list.


Thank God! Don't want the cows to think that Brenham isn't heaven.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mish said:


> Music...the radio!! I love music! It is a instant mood changer for me.


That I plan on keeping. At least, that's the plan.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Ice cream, clean socks and Jersey Mikes subs


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

inceptor said:


> That I plan on keeping. At least, that's the plan.


If I don't have power...I don't have music. I'm not singing either!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

cheese, good yummy cheese, followed by bundy rum and coke (all 3 can be made during and post but the time required.. )


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Trips to Alaska to salt water fish

Hardware stores

Gasoline and Diesel


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Just Sayin' said:


> Talking and discussing things here on the Prepper Forum with all of ya'll on that thing we used to call the interwebs...
> 
> And most of all a nice ribeye, medium rare, with a loaded baked potato and salad, yeast rolls and butter, and a nice cold beer.
> 
> I hope we're all dead wrong!::clapping::


One of our neighbors has a lot of cows, and since we grow our own taters and salad, we won't have to do without...my hubbie makes a lip smackin' steak over a hickory fire! Oh, and I've got a beer making kit, savin it for a rainy day.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Anybody going to miss the bad stuff? ie, junk food!! Or how about a good top shelf scotch...man even the musky scotch makes my mouth water! 
Coffee, yeah I agree, Coffee will be a staple missed by most!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jro1 said:


> Anybody going to miss the bad stuff? ie, junk food!! Or how about a good top shelf scotch...man even the musky scotch makes my mouth water!
> Coffee, yeah I agree, Coffee will be a staple missed by most!


I'm prepping coffee. At least a few months worth.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

What I would miss, sadly to say, is some of my TV shows. Gold Rush, Bering Sea Gold, Alaska Frontier, etc..


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

BagLady said:


> What I would miss, sadly to say, is some of my TV shows. Gold Rush, Bering Sea Gold, Alaska Frontier, etc..


Those shows will be a reality, and you'll most likely be living it!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

jro1 said:


> Anybody going to miss the bad stuff? ie, junk food!! Or how about a good top shelf scotch...man even the musky scotch makes my mouth water!
> Coffee, yeah I agree, Coffee will be a staple missed by most!


I have about 70ish pounds of green coffee

I just roasted up about 3 pounds of "French roast" which is almost to the point of burning it

We both love the taste and except for the obvious scent of roasting coffee downrange it is the best I've ever had


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I think I will be too busy to worry about and regret the past.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Caffeine, so much so that I have decided to start cutting it out altogether. I am going down slowly but surely, and plan to be caffeine free within a month. This includes soft (fizzy) drinks, tea, coffee. Only time I will have it is with cold relief medication as it is a standard in all of them over here.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

With any luck, I won't have to give up any of the REAL creature comforts. If my experiments with off-grid living (wind/solar power generation, etc.) this spring and summer are successful, I won't have to give up any of the creature comforts post SHTF. 

Otherwise, I will definitely miss things like ice in drinks when the weather is warm, and a warm shower when the weather is cold.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

ice cold beer on a hot day, I may be able to brew it, but it will only be cold in the winter.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Ice in drinks I will miss sorely.


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

Mish said:


> Music...the radio!! I love music! It is a instant mood changer for me.


You don't have to miss it, mish. i myself have my music collection, or at least the songs i really love, put on an usb- mp3 player and some small speakers. they work with batteries and are quite effective. hours and hours of music. it runs every night, when i go to sleep and ususally goes on for hours until a playlist is finished. every other week i have to change 2 batteries for everything. with the batteries i have stored, that's music for years. come doomsday, i will go down listening to my favored tunes...


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

The (clothes) washing machine. It will be a bitch to wash clothes. Might have to buy an old bicycle and rig something up..


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Pizza & Pepper Steak Foot longs ... and the Internet!!


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

ice cold coca cola. dry red wine and the internet. that's where most of my entertainment comes from


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

Simple conveniences like driving to the store for milk.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Gas station hot dogs.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fun game to play. However it reminds me of the conversations that Mrs. Slippy and I have on a semi regular basis about any SHTF event. 

I will miss my wife the most. 

The stark reality is that Mrs. Slippy is a Type 1 Diabetic. Often referred to as Juvenile Diabetes and it means that the pancreas simply does not work, making her 100% insulin dependent. She is in amazing shape, has completed The Vancouver Marathon and also one Half Marathon, she exercises 6 days a week because it makes her feel better and we know staying active as well as drinking lots of water, helps in metabolizing any sugars that she consumes. 

But without insulin she is not going to make it. She is 5'4" and 123 lbs...3 lbs heavier than the day we got married 28 years ago. There is nothing that she did to herself to cause this, it was the cards that our Lord dealt her. The book, One Second After, deals with insulin dependent diabetics, the main character's daughter is one if my memory serves.

We are prepared as much as we can be, but insulin has a shelf life and must be refrigerated so we are at the mercy of the shelf life and how long we can keep insulin under a certain temp. But an interruption in production or distribution for an extended period is not a good thing. 

So, I'm the guy that if and when the SHTF will be at the drug store, battling the angel and devil, one on each of my shoulders, making a hard decision in order to get one more vial.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I will miss my wife the most.


What food group is she in?

Seriously tho, my dad was the same. So if you need someone to knock a door down on you way to the drug store. I'm there.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Silverback!

Because of her Type 1 Diabetes, about 10% of all diabetics fall into her category of juvenile onset diabetes mellitus, her pancreas produces Zero of the natural insulin hormone or Pancreatic Beta's (or whatever the scientific term is). She and her doctor manage it solely by insulin. Because she does not fall in the typical food group management that type 2 diabetics usually adhere to, insulin, exercise and common sense are her lifestyle. But Insulin is her ONLY life support. Obviously foods that are protein heavy, vegetables etc are the ideal foods and she uses a Fast Acting Insulin around mealtime to manage carbs etc...and a Slow Acting Insulin at night. The actual chemistry of it is over my head and this...well its simply her life and this is how she lives it.

The upside is that she doesn't drink much so I have a Designated Driver!


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The upside is that she doesn't drink much so I have a Designated Driver!


Annnnnnd the real reason you will miss her so much comes out!

My father was insulin managed as well since childhood. My mom had this GIGANTIC Cat, I forget what they are called but it was like a mountain lion sized animal that looked like housecat. That thing was hyper intelligent and would wake my mom at night if my dad ever got his chemistry wrong and a reaction came on at night. I liked that cat so much for how he watched over my dad he became mine when my parents passed. I would guess that your home is stocked with Lifesavers and Jelly beans.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Pizza,coke,bourbon,coffee and reeses peanut butter cups.. Just to name a few of them. I have the materials to make a still so alcohol wont be a problem. Not quite a good bourbon but any port in a storm.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Silverback said:


> Annnnnnd the real reason you will miss her so much comes out!
> 
> My father was insulin managed as well since childhood. My mom had this GIGANTIC Cat, I forget what they are called but it was like a mountain lion sized animal that looked like housecat. That thing was hyper intelligent and would wake my mom at night if my dad ever got his chemistry wrong and a reaction came on at night. I liked that cat so much for how he watched over my dad he became mine when my parents passed. I would guess that your home is stocked with Lifesavers and Jelly beans.


That is pretty interesting about the cat. I've often wondered if our dogs sense something when she's low. I notice a sweet smell to her breath sometimes. Speaking of bite sized candy, I was driving her Jeep the other day and looked in the center console for a pen and walla! I laughed at the "candy bomb" she had in this little console space! We've got a bunch of these tubes of Glucose called Reli On Glucose tablets scattered around the place and in her night stand. I often tell her don't confuse one of those with your snub nosed .38!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

BagLady said:


> One of our neighbors has a lot of cows, and since we grow our own taters and salad, we won't have to do without...my hubbie makes a lip smackin' steak over a hickory fire! Oh, and I've got a beer making kit, savin it for a rainy day.


I've got lots of goats, will trade bbq for a ribeye!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I have about 70ish pounds of green coffee
> 
> I just roasted up about 3 pounds of "French roast" which is almost to the point of burning it
> 
> We both love the taste and except for the obvious scent of roasting coffee downrange it is the best I've ever had


Wanna a little slice of heaven MR? Drive across the bridge over the Mississippi river at Baton Rouge, when Community Coffee is roasting their beans...

It's almost like swimming in coffee!


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

BagLady said:


> The (clothes) washing machine. It will be a bitch to wash clothes. Might have to buy an old bicycle and rig something up..


Ditto on the washing machine. Add the electric dishwasher. I hate washing dishes. They are like mowing the lawn in summer. You just get them all done and you have to do them again.

Forget the bicycle, Baglady. Get yourself a plunger and bucket. Great off the grid clothes washer.

Now if I could just figure out how to rig one into an automatic dish washer I'd have it made.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Fun game to play. However it reminds me of the conversations that Mrs. Slippy and I have on a semi regular basis about any SHTF event.
> 
> I will miss my wife the most.
> 
> ...


Ah man, that's the kind of reality most of us don't have experience with. I've given a lot of thought to the medical problems of a SHTF situation, and growing certain herbs and medicinal plants is all I've come up with. But, we are blessed with creative minds, and collectively we might come up with some solutions. As weird as this sounds, a lot of folks that die have left over med's. It's possible if you were to place an ad, say on craigslist, you might be able to buy insulin from some of those peeps families. Also, it seems to me that digging a hole 8-10 ft. should be a cold enough place to store items like that. I'm just winging it here, but, I think it's worth exploring.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Just Sayin' said:


> I've got lots of goats, will trade bbq for a ribeye!


You got it! I've been wanting a good "Heros" (sp?) since I was in Germany! We also make a venison stew, venison steak, and another venison dish that taste just like beef. Ya'll come.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BagLady said:


> Ah man, that's the kind of reality most of us don't have experience with. I've given a lot of thought to the medical problems of a SHTF situation, and growing certain herbs and medicinal plants is all I've come up with. But, we are blessed with creative minds, and collectively we might come up with some solutions. As weird as this sounds, a lot of folks that die have left over med's. It's possible if you were to place an ad, say on craigslist, you might be able to buy insulin from some of those peeps families. Also, it seems to me that digging a hole 8-10 ft. should be a cold enough place to store items like that. I'm just winging it here, but, I think it's worth exploring.


Thank you ma'am!
We have a pretty good supply of insulin but with all the new healthcare redtape makes it harder to get more than what insurance will allow. I've been researching propane refrigerators and hope to get one soon in order to keep the insulin cool in case of an extended outage. The cellar idea is a good one too. Sort of like a root cellar concept. 
Take care and thanks again.


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing about underground temp control for insulin. While working as a staff nurse in a nursing home/rehab facility, we always kept our extra insulin in the fridge but once open, we kept it in the med cart drawer until used up. keeping it underground, in a root cellar or even keeping it in running water like a stream would keep it viable longer. I was surprised in One Second After that they didn't think of that and start digging a hole!

Slippy, I read that book also. It must have been a hard read for you. Novo Nordisk and Oramed are researching an oral insulin pill. Let's hope they get'r'done! The fact that your wife is taking care of herself is a big + in her favor. So many do not. They will be the first to be missed.

Medications are a big concern as you grow older and inevitably need them. I think that will be something that I miss also, is the convenience of going to the local drug store to get what we need and having to become more dependent on herbs.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Access to antibiotics...

Seems that most of us need a course or so a year and without them, our condition most likely would rapidly deteriorate.

Even small issues could lead to death by infection like my brother-in-law, who just last fall found himself in the hospital for almost 2 weeks on 24/7 IV drips of two very powerful antibiotics (the sort that are given when one has HIV, cancer, or transplants) with a new $2000.00 bag full hung on the IV rack every other hour! All he did was go wading in a local river barefoot. No cuts, nothing, but a staph infection found its way into his leg from teh run-of-the-mill cracks that many of us have on our heels. His leg got so swelled up that it actually burst the skin!


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm sorry, Slippy. That's beyond difficult to deal with. My mother is disabled and knowing that she probably wouldn't make it very long because of her numerous health issues just makes me sick to my stomach. Also, I'm an ocean away, so I wouldn't be able to do anything anyway....So, I hear you. Best to you and your sweet wife. And hell yeah for running freaking marathons!! Geez! She might kick everyone's butt after all!

On a lighter note, I would miss Nutella....it's heaven in a jar. And my electric toothbrush. I despise having "fuzzy" teeth.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

pastornator said:


> Access to antibiotics...
> 
> Seems that most of us need a course or so a year and without them, our condition most likely would rapidly deteriorate.
> 
> Even small issues could lead to death by infection like my brother-in-law, who just last fall found himself in the hospital for almost 2 weeks on 24/7 IV drips of two very powerful antibiotics (the sort that are given when one has HIV, cancer, or transplants) with a new $2000.00 bag full hung on the IV rack every other hour! All he did was go wading in a local river barefoot. No cuts, nothing, but a staph infection found its way into his leg from teh run-of-the-mill cracks that many of us have on our heels. His leg got so swelled up that it actually burst the skin!


WOW. Fortunately, we get to learn from his misfortune. (reminder to self..don't wade in streams barefooted.) Seriously.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cleanwaste said:


> I'm sorry, Slippy. That's beyond difficult to deal with. My mother is disabled and knowing that she probably wouldn't make it very long because of her numerous health issues just makes me sick to my stomach. Also, I'm an ocean away, so I wouldn't be able to do anything anyway....So, I hear you. Best to you and your sweet wife. And hell yeah for running freaking marathons!! Geez! She might kick everyone's butt after all!
> 
> On a lighter note, I would miss Nutella....it's heaven in a jar. And my electric toothbrush. I despise having "fuzzy" teeth.


Thanks Ms Cleanwaste for your kind words. It is our reality but it does not overly consume our minds or anything like that. We know how to deal with it. Her favorite saying is, "I wish I was 6'4" 250 for a day so I could kick your ass Slippy". 

In realty she has been kicking my ass for years!


----------

